
Google CEO says he will "talk to Apple" about board conflict - aj
http://arstechnica.com/apple/news/2009/07/google-ceo-says-he-will-talk-to-apple-about-board-conflict.ars
======
jsz0
I don't see any conflict at all. Apple is not interested in that market. You
won't be seeing any $1k+ laptops running ChromeOS. Android would have been a
bigger conflict of interest but we've seen nothing to suggest it's true. I'd
say Google may do a better job supporting the iPhone than they do Android at
this point.

